# Straightening Hair and Frizzy Ends



## SiAnn (Apr 3, 2007)

Mod notice: Just a heads up that this is an old thread that was brought back to life.  Some of the information in this thread may still be helpful, but keep in mind that many of the posts and poster opinions may be outdated!


Hope someone can help me out with this. I have naturally curly hair and 1 to 2 times a week I straighten it. I use a ceramic round brush and a ceramic blow dryer to get it as straight as I can. Then I smooth the pieces that are still wavy and/or frizzy with a large curling iron. I haven't had the $$ to purchase a good flat iron. I put anti-frizz serum in my hair when it's soaking wet and then a straightening balm when it's a little more dry. I also sometimes use a styling cream when I'm all done to keep everything in place. My problem is my ends always seem frizzy. I've used several different serums (Paul Mitchell's Skinny Serum, Redken Smooth Down, John Frieda's Frizz-ease and some other various drug store products).

How do I keep my ends straight and sleek without making the top half of head look like a grease pit? What am I doing wrong here? It takes so much to get my hair straight; I'd like it to look like the effort it takes.

Thanks!


----------



## FearlessBunny (Apr 3, 2007)

I was just about to post something about your exact problem. I'm currently going broke with all the hair products I"m trying out. I've been searching all over trying to find the answer so I'd really appreciate any help too.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 4, 2007)

i have that problem. it pretty much means you either take a break from the straightner, or get the ends trimed since its time to.

you could try a heat protectant spray. that helps alot to keep you from frying your hair.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 4, 2007)

SiAnn,

I have a few suggestions you might try:

Wash, condition, towel dry, apply straightening balm and blow dry. Flatten with iron.

Warm a dime size amount of serum in hands, and apply to ends first.

Then rub hands into top of hair (try to avoid the scalp). Do not brush or comb after finish styling or hair could start to frizz.

I read somewhere that serums should not be exposed to intense heat, meaning that you apply them after blowdrying and ironing.

I use Got2b flat iron lotion (pink triangle bottle) and Got2b Glossy anti frizz serum.


----------



## farris2 (Apr 4, 2007)

I had the same problem.I just saved until I could afford a CHI iron.Nothing else helped


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 4, 2007)

I dont have frizzy ends. I get it where the frizz is at the top of my head and so far nothing has helped. Im sooo tired of my hair bein frizzy. Anyone got any suggestions for me with that. I dont blow dry or straighten my hair. I let it air dry.


----------



## FearlessBunny (Apr 4, 2007)

It's frizzy all over for me too, but it's much worse at the ends. I just cut off as much as I can stand I'm and baby-ing my hair. I'm just about ready to send the expensive flat iron I bought back.


----------



## SiAnn (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm good about getting my ends trimmed so I didn't think that was the problem. And I've really cut down on my straightening, I use to do it up to 5 times per week.

The Paul Mitchell stuff I use says to use the serum before blowdrying because it has a heat protectant in it. I'll try it after I style and see what happens. Maybe the only solution is a very good (&amp; expensive) flat iron. Guess I'll start saving!

Has anyone tried a wax or pomade (or something used for that piecey look) for their ends? Has it worked or just made the problem worse?

I'm glad to see I'm not alone with this one! Thanks everyone!


----------



## daer0n (Apr 4, 2007)

My suggestion would be,

buy a microfiber towel and dry your hair with it, instead of a cotton towel.

Cotton towels take the moisture out of your hair and dry it up.

Use a good hair serum but _only_ after you straighten your hair with the iron, if you use it before ironing you will fry your hair, apply serum first in the ends and then on top of your hair.

This page might also help:

Straightening Frizzy Hair Techniques


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 5, 2007)

I also use the Got2b stuff and I love it! You should try it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I would also suggest putting hand lotion on the ends, but just a bit. IT also works to tame fly aways. Also my friend uses dryer sheets, those sheets that you put in your dryer. She rubs them at her ends and it works pretty well on her. I tried it, but well.....:eusa_whistle:


----------



## dsbeautique (Apr 7, 2007)

Getting your ends trimmed is definitely a good idea then use deep conditioning treatments to keep the ends as healthy as you can. Always use heat protection spray or oils are good for frizzy hair, serum isnt very good for straightening i'd get a styling wax and put that through the ends once it is styled.

Good luck!


----------



## AngelaGM (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the great suggestions=)


----------



## peruvianprinces (Apr 7, 2007)

kerastase oleo relax serum !!! hands down


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Apr 9, 2007)

i love avons dry end serum!


----------



## natalierb (Apr 9, 2007)

I had the same problem, and buying my Sedu flat iron made a HUGE difference in my hair!


----------



## Tina Marie (Apr 9, 2007)

ditto! a good heat protectant spray with some type of shine serum in it too would be good!


----------



## SiAnn (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for all the great advice!


----------



## pinkfrangipani (Apr 9, 2007)

Gah! I Ihave curly hair and get those fluffy ends, it's not all due to dryness, it happens

even the first wash after a haircut- I just can't dry it as well as the hairdresser- they get it all silky and smooth, last time the hairdresser said my hair was easy to straighten- made me feel useless lol......AND I am sure there's something about the water here that my hair just does not like lol.... its less fluffy in other places.

I found Kiehl's Heat Protective Silk Straightening cream worked great for me.... you can put it on before you dry your hair, or let it airdry, makes it so soft and less fluffy. I even like it to tame my hair when it's curly, smooth some on when its damp and let it air dry.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 10, 2007)

I think that Pinkfrangipani is right - my bf straightens my hair better than me, without a doubt. I usually get him to do it because it looks frizzy when I do it. I think I'll try what Daer0n suggests and put my straightening balm in AFTER I've straighened it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Good luck everyone, it's so frustrating when you spend a long time doing your hair only for it to look all FRIZZY!


----------



## Dubsbelle (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey!

I am also naturally curly and straighten often. I've found the perfect solution for frizzy ends and stick straight hair that stays straight until washed.

3 things:

1) CHI is my hg straightener. I highly, highly recommend getting yourself a good *quality ceramic iron*. It's worth the $$. The orginal chi is the best, if you have stubborn curly hair.

2)*CHI SILK INFUSION*: awesome, awesome serum! Doesn't build up on hair and it can be applied to wet strands (prior to straightening to protect) and after when dry, to smoothen. Also makes hair sooo soft.

3)*Almond oil*: Out of all the natural oils, I find almond oil very light and perfectly moisturizing without weighing down the hair too much. I use 2-3 drops applied on my palms and then I smooth over my frizzy ends. PERFECT!

Hope this helps ya  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SiAnn (Apr 10, 2007)

I asked my hair stylist what her secret was to straightening my hair because like pinkfrangipani and pinksugar mentioned, I could never get it as straight as her and my ends as smooth. She told me it was practically impossible to do a "salon grade straightening job" yourself because you just can't get the angle and leverage needed to pull the hair straight. Unless you have some real bendable arms she told me I'm outta luck.

Just an update, I've stopped using serum when my hair is wet. I've been using a straightening balm before I blow dry and then using the serum afterward. It seems to have helped a little. My hair still isn't smooth and sleek like I dream, but I'll take any little thing that helps. Thanks everyone for your help. I'll be trying out some of the other tips from this thread. I'll let you know how they work out for me.


----------



## riot1234 (Jan 6, 2011)

i have that too!

ive heard  u could put a little dab of vaseline/petroleum jelly on the ends 

i havent tried it but i will!


----------



## abbyjofo (Feb 5, 2011)

i want to know about straightstyles, the large mouth curling iron wiht the brushes on it that are supposed to make you hair smooth and sleek. it is like 100.00, but i would like to be able to have my curly hair look put togother now and then. wondering how curly girls like it. please some answers????? thanks!love ya~


----------

